# Diferencia entre NE555N y NE555P



## Marce705 (Dic 27, 2006)

Hola me llamo Marcelo y recien estoy aprendiendo electrónica, quisiera preguntar a alguien que me pudiera decir que diferencia existe y que aplicación tienen un NE555N y NE555P, muchas gracias.

Saludos.


----------



## JV (Dic 27, 2006)

Hola Marce705, cuando te surgen esas dudas lo mejor es buscar la hoja de datos del o de los integrados. En general las letras de subfijo indican o cambios de encapsulado o en las caracteristicas de tension/corriente qu soportan o incluso la tecnologia como ser CMOS o TTL.

En estos sitios vas a encontrar muchas hojas de datos:

www.alldatasheet.com
www.datasheetarchive.com


----------



## cliche (Ene 7, 2007)

como bien dice jv el cambio de codigo es casi siempre dado por un factor de encapsulado pero normalmente es por el fabricante internamente son identicos
es decir si ves su estructura anbos integrados tienen tres resistencias que son el divisor de tension del ci estan son de 5k cada una por eso ese integrado resibe el nombre de 555.


----------

